# How often do you change furniture around your house/room? :hide:



## GlitzGlam (Sep 17, 2012)

Hi everyone  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Today i decided to move some furniture around my room and the rest of the house....I usually like to do this once or twice a year because its like doing spring cleaning, i clean everything as well as giving it a new look..

I was wondering am i really wird for liking to change the furniture around my room all the time...i think 2 years ago i did that more than 5 times because i got bored the way it looked...

Today i  moved my desk out and put it in my brothers room because i no longer need a desk and i brought in another table so i could put the computer on it (if i give it to my brother he will not sleep the whole night) and i also brought in an armchair because i always dreamed of having one in my room but somehow i could never pick one from the balcony and bring it into my room but now i did so im really happy about that...

I still have to hang my flag around the room but i don't know where yet and also put some more pictures..

Ill try find some photos of my old room the way it looked and some photos the way it looks now so you guys can see the diefference


----------



## Pancua (Sep 17, 2012)

I used to do it once a month back when I owned a house. In my current place, the furniture can really only go in one place so not so much now.


----------



## Playedinloops (Sep 17, 2012)

I neve rmove my furniture. My tiny apartment is set up just about the only way it can be. I wish I could, and I wish I could make it more homey. I can't wait to buy a house and settle down and have space for all that stuff!


----------



## GlitzGlam (Sep 17, 2012)

To be honest with you ladies in 8 yrs my parents have changed houses more than 10 times so i have had all kinds of rooms small/ big/ wird....however i always try to improvize and i manage so ladies even a table moved can make a big difference in your room...adding a shelf or a painting on the wall gives it a more home-y feeling...


----------



## amberlamps (Sep 17, 2012)

We change the layout of our condo a lot each year. I think we've probably moved things around a dozen times already. Buy something new? Need to arrange everything else in a different way to fit it..

And then I also get bored when looking at how it's configured, so I change that up a lot. Many years ago, we had a table, kitchen/dining.. in our "dining area".. we got rid of it completely though because it took up too much room and now the cat box/food goes in that area and it works for us. It was used as a dumping ground anyway, rarely did we use it to eat on.

I'm feeling the itch to reorganize our bedroom now, but we've been in a process of getting rid of stuff (@ Goodwill) so it's a bit hectic in there.


----------



## KaraW (Sep 17, 2012)

I change things at christmas time to make room for the tree and then put it back when we take the tree down.


----------



## mdnite (Sep 17, 2012)

Usually about once a year, or so. I don't like my living room area. It's longer, narrow, so it doesn't seem to leave a lot of options. Sometimes I have one half like a dining room. Sometimes I switch what end is the dining room and what end is the living room end. When I rearrange I need hubby's help, so I don't do it too often.


----------



## Canny Charlene (Sep 18, 2012)

We change 2 rooms once a year..not too often since we just moved into our house four years ago and that doesn't include the rooms that weren't furnished.  So in 4 years we have moved our bedroom around 3 times, living room once, loft area once, guest room and office 3 times to a completely different room.


----------



## Dalylah (Sep 18, 2012)

I move a few items and it really is when the urge strikes me but normally I can't. There are only so many places I can move it.


----------



## divadoll (Sep 18, 2012)

We move the livingroom furniture around to accomodate the Christmas tree at Christmas, then we move it back to almost the same places.  There are only so many ways to place large pieces of furniture so we don't move rooms around except for that.  I buy furniture that'd be suited for that spot and when that spot has changed, that piece tends to become displaced. 

Our bedroom only has 2 end tables and a bed.  We have dressers inside our walk-in closet/ dressing room.  We recently got a new bed so that's an entire room changed  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> 

Too many changes in a house disturbs the energy flow and causes an unrestful environment.


----------



## Amarah (Sep 19, 2012)

I never move my furniture around! When I move in to the house I set up my furniture just the way I want it so I dont need to change it. I buy things to add to what I have but I never shift anythiing around!


----------



## rowlandstanton (Apr 5, 2013)

Its very much common to change the furniture. I do it whenever i feel bored of seeing the same furniture in the room. Also i do it when there are guests to come either for some party or to stay. I really like to change the looks of my house and try to do something new.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Smilless (Nov 24, 2018)

We change furniture only when it is already broken. Just like with the repair. Our roof cann't to be repair, so we will replace it.


----------



## Emmalink (Nov 14, 2019)

Hi!?

I and my husband like everything new, so we change details in our house often. One week ago we discovered about super luxury relax, which now is avaliable at home! Have you guessed what I mean?

Of cource *massage chair*! Thanks jonsguide now we are relaxing every evening! We made the best choice ever! Check the site and find your best new thing for the house!?


----------

